# Quinn the Snuggle Hog



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

This is the photo I took in answer for all the people who ask me, "But, can a hedgehog cuddle with you? Do they even like you?"
Now, Quinn may not like me most days, especially when I'm shoving medicine down his throat, but he knows my smell, and I think he knows I take care of him!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwwe Quinny-Poo! Snuggle bug. Just precious.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Somebody knows his Mommy and somebody likes his toys too!!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Awww Quinn is too cute, such a little mamma's hog


----------



## MLL389 (Mar 4, 2012)

Awww so cute! I wish Dexter would let me do that :roll:


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Very cute! I find it adorable that the two of you have similar shades of quills/hair


----------



## shaylynk (Dec 4, 2011)

how old is Quinn? Gesso has been with me for 6 months ish and still isnt cuddly. and he was already a year old when i bought him. :/ he's so grumpy.

also, gesso looks just like quinn! only with bright red eyes.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe.....look at him being all snuggley-buggely! Love it!


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

shaylynk said:


> how old is Quinn? Gesso has been with me for 6 months ish and still isnt cuddly. and he was already a year old when i bought him. :/ he's so grumpy.
> 
> also, gesso looks just like quinn! only with bright red eyes.


He'll be two years old in June.  He's not ALWAYS snuggly, but sometimes he loves to lay down and cuddle quietly. No sudden movements though!

He gets mistaken for an albino all the time until I point out his blue eyes.

WAIT TIL YOU GUYS SEE OUR NEW PHOTOS in a few days. If you've ever heard of Flat Stanley, my little cousin sent a flat version of himself to Quinnton and now they are going on adventures around town.


----------

